# Surgery?



## DonnaK

Hi guys - You can call me newb! :winking0001: After seeing my doc today, he has left it up to me whether to have my thyroid removed or not. Honestly, I was hoping he would just tell me I had to, but no such luck.

I recently had an U/S and have a nodule on my right lobe and left lobe is covered with small nodules. FNA on right nodule was inconclusive. I only had labs done for TSH and FT4 -

FT4 - 1.0 - range - .8 - 1.8
TSH - .8 - range - .4 - 4

I am having dreadful symptoms, but doc said labs in normal range and didn't prescribe anything. I am having more trouble with the left side than the right, but doc said if he removed the left he would also do the right leaving me thyroidless. :sad0049:

I am pretty uncomfortable at present; difficulty swallowing, hoarseness, exhaustion, weight gain, major loss of concentration, aches and pains galore, hair loss, nagging cough and others. For a while I was worried I may have throat cancer. Anywho, I am leaning toward surgery just so I can swallow, breathe and speak more easily, but so doc would have to put me on medication to relieve the other symptoms. I hate to make the decision based on emotion and be married to medication for the rest of my life so was hoping some of you might have an opinion.

Input is welcomed and greatly appreciated!


----------



## DonnaK

Okay, I guess I should have read more of the threads in here. I see there have already been some opinions posted. Doh! I think I am going to go with the surgery, but will probably be around for a while after working on getting things right again.


----------



## Andros

DonnaK said:


> Hi guys - You can call me newb! :winking0001: After seeing my doc today, he has left it up to me whether to have my thyroid removed or not. Honestly, I was hoping he would just tell me I had to, but no such luck.
> 
> I recently had an U/S and have a nodule on my right lobe and left lobe is covered with small nodules. FNA on right nodule was inconclusive. I only had labs done for TSH and FT4 -
> 
> FT4 - 1.0 - range - .8 - 1.8
> TSH - .8 - range - .4 - 4
> 
> I am having dreadful symptoms, but doc said labs in normal range and didn't prescribe anything. I am having more trouble with the left side than the right, but doc said if he removed the left he would also do the right leaving me thyroidless. :sad0049:
> 
> I am pretty uncomfortable at present; difficulty swallowing, hoarseness, exhaustion, weight gain, major loss of concentration, aches and pains galore, hair loss, nagging cough and others. For a while I was worried I may have throat cancer. Anywho, I am leaning toward surgery just so I can swallow, breathe and speak more easily, but so doc would have to put me on medication to relieve the other symptoms. I hate to make the decision based on emotion and be married to medication for the rest of my life so was hoping some of you might have an opinion.
> 
> Input is welcomed and greatly appreciated!


Welcome Donna! Ultrasounds do have their limitations. It is your thyroid and if you don't want it out, that is your right.

However, if I may share some info w/you...........................

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

Has your doctor run the FREE T3 test? If so, what was the result and the range.

How about any antibodies' tests such as these?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You look and sound on the hyper side; are you? Many gain weight while hyper; this is not unusual.

My humble opinion is that if this is compromising your breathing and swallowing, it probably won't get much better and could get worse. If they don't take out the whole thyroid, it can and will grow back. So, you have things to consider.

I am sure our other posters will have input that may be helpful to you in making a decision. Whatever you decide, we will be supportive of you.

Welcome!


----------



## DonnaK

Hi Andros

Thanks for the info. Eeesh.... I have every single one of the symptoms listed in the first link. I have no idea if I am hyper or hypo....I just don't know enough about it all yet. I really thought I was more on the hypo side. I have days where I just walk down the stairs and I feel like I just ran a 5k and I have to recover for several minutes before I can put the laundry in the washer.

I haven't had any other tests run aside from the TSH, FT4, U/S and FNA. It has taken me months just to get to this point and I don't know how much longer I can take feeling like I do. I have nothing against losing the thyroid I am just terrified to go "under" since my mother passed - hospital error. I think I will have to go for the surgery though unless there is some magical medication out there that will shrink my left lobe and the nodule on the right. I get on coughing jags after eating something that go on for hours and hours and it feels like there is something stuck but it won't budge.

I've only seen an ENT so far and wondered if it would be advisable to see an endo before going further. It would be an ENT that would do the surgery though, right? Do endo's do that sort of thing?


----------



## Andros

DonnaK said:


> Hi Andros
> 
> Thanks for the info. Eeesh.... I have every single one of the symptoms listed in the first link. I have no idea if I am hyper or hypo....I just don't know enough about it all yet. I really thought I was more on the hypo side. I have days where I just walk down the stairs and I feel like I just ran a 5k and I have to recover for several minutes before I can put the laundry in the washer.
> 
> I haven't had any other tests run aside from the TSH, FT4, U/S and FNA. It has taken me months just to get to this point and I don't know how much longer I can take feeling like I do. I have nothing against losing the thyroid I am just terrified to go "under" since my mother passed - hospital error. I think I will have to go for the surgery though unless there is some magical medication out there that will shrink my left lobe and the nodule on the right. I get on coughing jags after eating something that go on for hours and hours and it feels like there is something stuck but it won't budge.
> 
> I've only seen an ENT so far and wondered if it would be advisable to see an endo before going further. It would be an ENT that would do the surgery though, right? Do endo's do that sort of thing?


Your ENT would probably be your best bet. That is what I would chose.

If you are having the gland removed, basically all other tests would be a moot point to be honest w/you. The most important thing is to find out if there is cancer as that will affect your post surgery treatment protocul.

I am so very sorry for the loss of your mother and the circumstances. I could realize your fears but I must tell you, a lot of us feel the same way about general anesthesia w/o having lost a loved one.

The only thing I can say to encourage you is to cling to your spiritual life-line. I will say prayers for you and others will send white light, good Karma................whatever it takes so that you are surrounded in a ring of protection.

I do believe it must come out.


----------



## prettynikki5

DonnaK said:


> Hi guys - You can call me newb! :winking0001: After seeing my doc today, he has left it up to me whether to have my thyroid removed or not. Honestly, I was hoping he would just tell me I had to, but no such luck.
> 
> I recently had an U/S and have a nodule on my right lobe and left lobe is covered with small nodules. FNA on right nodule was inconclusive. I only had labs done for TSH and FT4 -
> 
> FT4 - 1.0 - range - .8 - 1.8
> TSH - .8 - range - .4 - 4
> 
> I am having dreadful symptoms, but doc said labs in normal range and didn't prescribe anything. I am having more trouble with the left side than the right, but doc said if he removed the left he would also do the right leaving me thyroidless. :sad0049:
> 
> I am pretty uncomfortable at present; difficulty swallowing, hoarseness, exhaustion, weight gain, major loss of concentration, aches and pains galore, hair loss, nagging cough and others. For a while I was worried I may have throat cancer. Anywho, I am leaning toward surgery just so I can swallow, breathe and speak more easily, but so doc would have to put me on medication to relieve the other symptoms. I hate to make the decision based on emotion and be married to medication for the rest of my life so was hoping some of you might have an opinion.
> 
> Input is welcomed and greatly appreciated!


Hi Donna! Welcome 
Sorry to read the above and that you are feeling so horrible!
I can share part of my experience with you...
I had Hashi's (autoimmune) my thyroid was under attack, I had many many symptoms, but normal thyroid levels, I was referred to an Endo, he assured me that it 'couldn't' be my thyroid disease causing my symptoms since all my levels were normal (and they were), however, he offered some synthroid anyway to see if it would help...it did help to some degree...but my thyroid kept GROWING, it started to press on my windpipe, affecting breathing, sleeping....he offered to refer me to a surgeon to have it removed.
I accepted gladly and had it taken out 3 weeks later (last June).
There was immediate relief, I felt like I could really breathe again! I knew right away I had made the right choice. Now, there are challenges after having your thyroid removed...such as thyroid med replacement-figuring out the right amount you will need, and for me, having my parathyroids disturbed has caused on-going calcium issues and I take supplements for that.
For me, personally, I feel that I would have continued to be 'sick' if I had left my thyroid there. For me it was worth it. I was just as scared about being dependent on meds for my 'life source' but it has become second nature, same as getting up and peeing first thing I get out of bed. 
I am sorry for your loss. I would be scared too....we are here for anything you need....advice, prayer, virtual hugs 
:hugs:


----------



## DonnaK

Andros......I believe you are right, that it must come out. Now to try and figure out when I can be out of work for a couple of weeks. My ENT said he would have me in hospital on Wed. for surgery and released on Fri. and that I would have a scar across the bottom of my neck. I guess that means he isn't going to do it laparoscopically. Can a TT even be done that way?

prettynikki.....thank you bunches for sharing your experience with me. I think I am finally feeling a little better about having to be on medication forever. At least I'm pretty old now so it won't be as long as it would be for some. :anim_63:

Thanks to both of you for your kind words. hugs1hugs1 Now to figure out when I can take the time away from work to get rid of this thing.


----------



## Andros

DonnaK said:


> Andros......I believe you are right, that it must come out. Now to try and figure out when I can be out of work for a couple of weeks. My ENT said he would have me in hospital on Wed. for surgery and released on Fri. and that I would have a scar across the bottom of my neck. I guess that means he isn't going to do it laparoscopically. Can a TT even be done that way?
> 
> prettynikki.....thank you bunches for sharing your experience with me. I think I am finally feeling a little better about having to be on medication forever. At least I'm pretty old now so it won't be as long as it would be for some. :anim_63:
> 
> Thanks to both of you for your kind words. hugs1hugs1 Now to figure out when I can take the time away from work to get rid of this thing.


You gave me a giggle for sure! I am 68 and I am happy to take my thyroid med everyday!

Let us know when you get this set up and in the meantime, hang out with us!


----------



## McKenna

> I guess that means he isn't going to do it laparoscopically. Can a TT even be done that way?


Yes, it can be done endoscopic. I had mine out this way with a surgeon who specialized in this procedure. I was out of the hospital the same day I had surgery, no drain and my scar is about an inch long. It was glued shut, no stitches.

If you're interested in this procedure, I suggest you call around to surgeons who do endoscopic and laparoscopic procedures. My surgeon is a general surgeon, not an ENT and does many TT's per month. That's another thing you want to look for, someone who has a lot of experience.


----------



## DonnaK

Thanks, McKenna! I'll have to do some looking into surgeons. That sounds a whole lot better than the whole hospital deal.

I turned 53 last week, Andros but feel a whole lot older lately. I hate being so tired all the time and unable to focus enough to do anything. It has been three nights now without any sleep. Ugh.

I'll definitely hang out for a bit. Having this support is really great and what you guys are doing is wonderful for people like me who are brand new to all this.


----------



## prettynikki5

DonnaK said:


> Andros......I believe you are right, that it must come out. Now to try and figure out when I can be out of work for a couple of weeks. My ENT said he would have me in hospital on Wed. for surgery and released on Fri. and that I would have a scar across the bottom of my neck. I guess that means he isn't going to do it laparoscopically. Can a TT even be done that way?
> 
> prettynikki.....thank you bunches for sharing your experience with me. I think I am finally feeling a little better about having to be on medication forever. At least I'm pretty old now so it won't be as long as it would be for some. :anim_63:
> 
> Thanks to both of you for your kind words. hugs1hugs1 Now to figure out when I can take the time away from work to get rid of this thing.


You are more than welcome! This group has been a huge blessing in my life and it has made all the difference in dealing with thyroid disease.
I was out of work from Wed-Fri, returned on Monday and was just fine. You can barely see my scar now, I actually expected it all to be much worse than it really was. The worst part for me was how weak my voice was right after. It took about a month for it to go back to normal.
Keep us updated!


----------



## namaste

Hi Donna-

I feel your indecisiveness! I was dx'd Grave's/Hyperthyroid about a year ago- but in truth believe I had the condition years prior, based on symptoms.

After trials of medications (unsuccessful), I was faced with RAI or surgery.

Like you, I really struggled with the idea of "giving up" and resorting to surgery and accepting medications for the rest of my life.

All I can tell you is that after a month of agonizing over what I thought was right for me, I have chosen surgery, and am at peace with the decision (I am scheduled for my TT this friday).

From the time my doc said: "You have to do something- this is getting out of control" it took me about a month. I read, I consulted other doctors, I meditated, I even sought out some spiritual advice from a shaman.

But the bottom line was, because of the many profound debilitating effects that hyperthyroidism has had on my body, mind and spirit... I decided to have it removed.

For the most part, I've been very encouraged by the stories I've been reading. But this is, indeed, a journey. I had to go to those dark places like: "I'll never feel normal again! Now I'll have HYPOthyroidism! I don't wanna take medication for the rest of my life!"

Prior to that, I'd argued with myself in the way only a hyper T would, thinking that if I just tried hard enough, prayed hard enough, ate well and exercised, despite the struggle to do that with my energy levels... then I could beat this thing on my own!

My life lesson is: Sometimes, we need help from others. Even when we don't want it.

I think half the battle is the struggle we have with ourselves. This creates tremendous suffering. But, it seems part of the process. Once we get past this, and let go... then the answers become more clear.

Everybody's body is different. You need to do what's right for yours.

I know you're not up against RAI vs Surgery the way I am, but flying in the face of convention, I chose surgery cause RAI just didn't feel right *for me*.

Best of luck in your decision process!:hugs:


----------



## DonnaK

Hi Namaste - Thank you for sharing with me. :hugs:

And hi to everyone else! I hope you are all doing well.

I came to the board and read some more the day before my dr. appt. on Thursday. I just *knew* I was going to be leaving there with surgery in my future and I was right, just didn't realize it would be as soon as it is. I have put off addressing how horrible I feel long enough, I suppose.

I'm scheduled for a TT July 20th. I have been having swings and right now I am in a major hyper state. I'm still afraid and not sure I made the right decision, but the doctor seemed to think it was the right decision so I guess I will have to trust in that. He said he will start me on 100mg. synthroid afterwards. I am just praying that the way I feel truly is all based on my thyroid disease and that I will feel better afterwards. I've been swamped at work and haven't really been able to do anymore until now anyway. I'll be home for a couple of weeks after and am sure I will be hanging around a bit while going through recovery and the *after* phase of getting my medication to the proper dose.


----------



## webster2

Hi there! Sorry to hear about all you have been going through. Do you think researching a bit about the treatments available to you might put your mind at ease? Sorry that's the librarian in me! I had just a brief bout of doubting my decision recently. I thought perhaps I could try ATD's for a bit longer but, nope, I am going to have it removed, and go from there, 4 days after you.

Stress is a huge factor in how we feel. I hope yours might be lessened so you could get a little breather. Best wishes in the meantime, and for a healthy recovery. I am planning little things to do during that time. I've never watched "Gone with the Wind" nor "Les Miserables", any way it takes the focus off now, anyway for me!

Take care, Sue


----------



## Andros

DonnaK said:


> Hi guys - You can call me newb! :winking0001: After seeing my doc today, he has left it up to me whether to have my thyroid removed or not. Honestly, I was hoping he would just tell me I had to, but no such luck.
> 
> I recently had an U/S and have a nodule on my right lobe and left lobe is covered with small nodules. FNA on right nodule was inconclusive. I only had labs done for TSH and FT4 -
> 
> FT4 - 1.0 - range - .8 - 1.8
> TSH - .8 - range - .4 - 4
> 
> I am having dreadful symptoms, but doc said labs in normal range and didn't prescribe anything. I am having more trouble with the left side than the right, but doc said if he removed the left he would also do the right leaving me thyroidless. :sad0049:
> 
> I am pretty uncomfortable at present; difficulty swallowing, hoarseness, exhaustion, weight gain, major loss of concentration, aches and pains galore, hair loss, nagging cough and others. For a while I was worried I may have throat cancer. Anywho, I am leaning toward surgery just so I can swallow, breathe and speak more easily, but so doc would have to put me on medication to relieve the other symptoms. I hate to make the decision based on emotion and be married to medication for the rest of my life so was hoping some of you might have an opinion.
> 
> Input is welcomed and greatly appreciated!


Hi there and welcome!










Are you currently on any medication?

You have to ask yourself which would be harder; to go on coughing,not breathing or being able to swallow or taking one little pill every day?

Actually, I don't like the sounds of all this.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

Have you had any of these antibodies' tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## DonnaK

Hi Webster - I have pretty much been doing nothing but researching for the last four months. Trying to find another reason for my symptoms, but they all lead back to the thyroid. Hey, 4 days after me, we can convalesce together. LOL I'm sure I will be watching lots of movies. My on demand bill will definitely be higher next month. 

Hi Andros - I'm not on any medication now because my test results were in the "normal" range. I haven't had any tests other than the original ones I posted. I guess I am going on the fact that I just can't stand the symptoms any longer. Recently, my feet have taken to getting so cold they burn and there's no warming them up once they get there. I actually have all the symptoms in the link you posted on thyroid cancer and a few others. The FNA was inconclusive though. I'm kind of looking forward to the two weeks off from work, just not the actual surgery part that it takes to get that time off! LOL


----------



## webster2

Hi again! Yes, we sure can convalesce together! I had half removed 20 years ago, and I don't remember feeling too worn out. My voice was scratchy for a bit. I declined the FNA, twice, they are pretty convinced it is malignant, but didn't find any lymph node involvement. The lymph nodes in my neck are huge now. I am not too worried about that part of it, a bridge to cross when we get there.

I am pretty happy this has not gone on too long. Well, getting the diagnosis. I think I have been hyper for awhile.

I have been trying to do a little research into what happens after the surgery. I was given synthroid before. I never had a thyroid dump, not sure if that will happen this time. I'd just like to know what to expect.


----------



## Andros

DonnaK said:


> Hi Webster - I have pretty much been doing nothing but researching for the last four months. Trying to find another reason for my symptoms, but they all lead back to the thyroid. Hey, 4 days after me, we can convalesce together. LOL I'm sure I will be watching lots of movies. My on demand bill will definitely be higher next month.
> 
> Hi Andros - I'm not on any medication now because my test results were in the "normal" range. I haven't had any tests other than the original ones I posted. I guess I am going on the fact that I just can't stand the symptoms any longer. Recently, my feet have taken to getting so cold they burn and there's no warming them up once they get there. I actually have all the symptoms in the link you posted on thyroid cancer and a few others. The FNA was inconclusive though. I'm kind of looking forward to the two weeks off from work, just not the actual surgery part that it takes to get that time off! LOL


I have come to the conclusion when FNA is inconclusive, there is no window. Based on many years of observation and reading on various forums, reseach etc.. Get out is my motto.

You know we wish you all the best and Webster also!!! It is good to have a convalescing buddy!


----------



## webster2

The ENT agreed with me that FNA is not 100% conclusive, and GD makes the cells look "revved up". These are the main reasons I refused it, twice. Plus, it sounds like it hurts! Either way it turns out for me, I don't regret not having the FNA. We'll get through this! Andros will guide us!


----------



## DonnaK

webster2 said:


> The ENT agreed with me that FNA is not 100% conclusive, and GD makes the cells look "revved up". These are the main reasons I refused it, twice. Plus, it sounds like it hurts! Either way it turns out for me, I don't regret not having the FNA. We'll get through this! Andros will guide us!


Before I had my FNA, I didn't know enough to refuse it. Figured it was part of the process to get to the end. It didn't hurt, but it wasn't the most fun thing I've ever done.

I totally agree about Andros though! She's great!

By the way, I haven't seen an Endo at all yet. Would it be advisable for me to find one for the road ahead? So far, I'm just going on advice from my primary and my ENT.


----------



## webster2

I am not sure. MY GP said that the endo will most likely treat me for awhile. I think my GP wanted to confirm his suspicions that it was GD. I getting really curious about after the surgery. I have heard people mention a "thyroid dump", and not sure at all when synthroid will start, nor if it is the best choice...still lots of questions! I agree, Andros is great!


----------



## DonnaK

I've read some stuff about a thyroid dump right after surgery as well, which I think throws you right into hypo and then the sythroid has to bring you back to normal? I got the impression it happens right after surgery. My ENT told me he would start me on sythroid immediately following surgery. I am going to go ahead and go with that to start out and see how it goes. If I find I need to try something else, I'll look into the Armour stuff.

I was also reading some posts that some people have to set their alarm and get up at 2 and 3 am to take their syhthroid!?!?! Eeeek! I have enough trouble getting a full night in as it is!


----------



## webster2

Oh my goodness, to setting the alarm! I wasn't sleeping well either, until I called PCP, and asked if I could go back to using melatonin. It works and I feel some what better during the day. I am looking forward to "normal", aren't you?!?!?


----------



## McKenna

I wish you both well with your upcoming surgeries!



> I've read some stuff about a thyroid dump right after surgery as well, which I think throws you right into hypo and then the sythroid has to bring you back to normal? I got the impression it happens right after surgery.


A dump occurs when excess hormone is released into your system during the operation. If you are hyper before surgery you should look into Lugol's drops to take for a few days before surgery.

You should have a post op appointment one week after surgery and have your levels checked. Most docs write a script for replacement when you're still in the hospital. And you will need to be on a calcium supplement.



> I was also reading some posts that some people have to set their alarm and get up at 2 and 3 am to take their syhthroid!?!?!


 Oh gosh! Never! You need to take your replacement on an empty stomach, but I wouldn't interrupt sleep to take it. I usually wake up on my own about 5 - 6 AM and take it and go back to sleep. Then I get up for the day about an hour or so later.


----------



## webster2

Thanks for the info about thyroid meds and the empty stomach. I wasn't really sure about that. Thank you for the well wishes, I am looking forward to getting it out and moving on!


----------



## DonnaK

I guess the folks that wake up for it have breakfast before work at like 5am or something ridiculous. LOL I've never been a breakfast eater so should be okay taking it when I get up for work. Yay!

I do have an appt. one week after surgery. Thanks for the tip on the Lugol's. I'll look into it.

My husband just made a comment tonight that he is not at all happy about this surgery. Ugh. I guess he is worried. And he just got four tickets that he won today for a Mets game the day after my surgery. Great $200 seats right behind home plate in the new city field. I told him to go. I can't see him missing out because I can't go and don't want him to feel guilty about going. He'll be there for my surgery and my daughter will be with me the next two days.


----------



## McKenna

webster2 said:


> Thanks for the info about thyroid meds and the empty stomach. I wasn't really sure about that. Thank you for the well wishes, I am looking forward to getting it out and moving on!


Yep, an hour before you eat and then no calcium for 4 hours after. I usually have coffee about an hour or so after I take my Armour and then breakfast. Consistency is the key, no matter what you do.

I know how you feel. I couldn't wait to get mine out either.

You will do fine with the surgery. Get some soft foods and ice packs ready to make it more comfortable afterwards. My hubby bought me a ton of sherbert and it felt really good! And don't be afraid to take the pain meds.



> My husband just made a comment tonight that he is not at all happy about this surgery. Ugh. I guess he is worried.


 Awww. It is a big adjustment and I'm sure he's just concerned for your well being.


----------



## webster2

I am an early bird but like to eat breakfast shortly after I get up! Need to make some changes! Thanks for the tip about the calcium, I had not heard that at all!

I have had the surgery before, but don't really remember much about it. My husband is much more nervous this time. He'll be fine. I told him to drop me off, and go kayaking for a bit instead of hanging out at the hospital. I am not sure he'll do that but waiting is so difficult.

I'll get some soft foods, thanks. I have lined up some movies I've never seen. The last time, I started to feel pretty good, and started making cabbage patch clothes for my daughter and her friends, even made jumpers to match for all of them!

Was it difficult to get your medication adjusted after surgery? I have an appointment schedule for a week after too. And, one with the endo a bit after that.

DonnaK, you're hubby is probably very nervous. It is really har to be the support person.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## DonnaK

Yeesh, almost no sleep at all last night. When I go to bed lately, I have what I can only describe as what sounds like radio static in my head. Then I woke up at 4am with hubby snoring and every time he snored I felt like I was going to jump right out of my skin. I moved to the couch, but didn't get any more sleep. I guess it'll be another day falling asleep at my desk around 2pm. LOL

I think hubby's problem is that a friend he went to high school with just posted stuff on facebook about having the surgery and that if she misses her medication she'll die. I tried to reassure him that I'd have to miss it for a long time for that to happen and that she shouldn't have made it sound like one day and poof!


----------



## webster2

DonnaK said:


> Yeesh, almost no sleep at all last night. When I go to bed lately, I have what I can only describe as what sounds like radio static in my head. Then I woke up at 4am with hubby snoring and every time he snored I felt like I was going to jump right out of my skin. I moved to the couch, but didn't get any more sleep. I guess it'll be another day falling asleep at my desk around 2pm. LOL
> 
> I think hubby's problem is that a friend he went to high school with just posted stuff on facebook about having the surgery and that if she misses her medication she'll die. I tried to reassure him that I'd have to miss it for a long time for that to happen and that she shouldn't have made it sound like one day and poof!


Oh poor hubby, his friend sounds a little dramatic. I don't think one pill or two, or ten would have the husbands out choosing coffins. But still, they are very concerned. I told mine to google Graves, and surgery. I heard him yell "I'm not watching that!". It was a video of the surgery. I told him I wasn't going to watch that either! I told him just text only look at text.

I am glad to know I am not the only one hearing white noise. Sometimes, it sort of sounds like music, and I try to look for the source. I sure hope that will go away. It is hard enough to get some sleep.

Are you still working? I am but find it really tough to get through the day. At night, I am beat. I am glad my job is not physical, I don't think I'd make it through the day.

Hopefully, you'll be able to sleep tonight. I took some melatonin and it does help. I also took the dog for a short walk. It has been ages since I have felt any where near well enough to walk her.

Do you think synthroid is just one pill per day? Right now I am taking 5 and it is way more than I'd like to be taking.

I hope you won't fall asleep at your desk. Also, hoping you'll get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Weeble

DonnaK and Webster2.....I understand the angst you have been going through with regard to your upcoming TT surgery. It's sometimes hard to know what to do. After reading your stories, I think you are doing the right thing.

I've not been through years of symptoms like you have. For me, it's been only months - but am so tired of feeling crappy when I'm used to feeling good. I also struggled (briefly) with the idea of having to take meds every day, forever. I think I'm over that one, tho. I'm 55, so how long could the rest of my life be? I figure I'm only looking at another 50 years, right?! 

My TT is scheduled for July 14 - my dx was papillary cancer, so there was no decision to make - and now I just want it out. 
Sounds like my aftercare will be similar to both of yours - My surgeon says I will start syn immediately after surgery and also calcium and Vit D. I go back to him in one week and then have an appt with the endo he recommended two weeks post-op. The decision to do RAI treatment will be made post-op. I'll deal with that when the time comes.

My thoughts and prayers for both of you for excellent recovery. Also wishing that the time between now and surgery goes fast (the waiting is the worst part for me).....

Take care and be well,
Weeble


----------



## McKenna

Webster,


> I am an early bird but like to eat breakfast shortly after I get up! Need to make some changes! Thanks for the tip about the calcium, I had not heard that at all!


It becomes second nature and part of your morning routine. 
My surgeon had me on 2400 mgs of calcium per day after surgery. I took a calcium and D supplement. My final path report showed all 4 parathyroids intact and I'm off the supplements and my calcium levels are normal 8 months post op.



> The last time, I started to feel pretty good, and started making cabbage patch clothes for my daughter and her friends, even made jumpers to match for all of them!


 Aww, how sweet! I bet your daughter loved that.



> Was it difficult to get your medication adjusted after surgery? I have an appointment schedule for a week after too. And, one with the endo a bit after that.


 I'm still working out my Armour. My endo gets freaked out with my suppressed TSH (.05) but I'm doing better than a few months ago so he let me go this time. I feel I could use a slight increase so I'll work on him at my next appointment.

I had my surgeon post op at one week when he took the remaining glue off my incision. I had an endoscopic TT, no stitches or drain and no hospital stay. You can't even see my scar now.



> Do you think synthroid is just one pill per day?


It's one time per day. Are you on synthroid now?

DonnaK,


> When I go to bed lately, I have what I can only describe as what sounds like radio static in my head.


I had a lot of tinnitus but it's gone now with my doseage getting more regulated. I have a sound machine that I used, but now with the summer and my air conditioning going, I haven't used it. I'll probably use it in the Fall since I do sleep better with it on. I use the "rain" setting....so peaceful!



> I think hubby's problem is that a friend he went to high school with just posted stuff on facebook about having the surgery and that if she misses her medication she'll die. I tried to reassure him that I'd have to miss it for a long time for that to happen and that she shouldn't have made it sound like one day and poof!


That would be enough to scare anyone! Glad you reassured him that that's not true. Maybe he'll feel more at ease.

Weeble,
My thoughts and prayers are with your also, as you prepare for surgery. And for your aftercare.


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> I am not sure. MY GP said that the endo will most likely treat me for awhile. I think my GP wanted to confirm his suspicions that it was GD. I getting really curious about after the surgery. I have heard people mention a "thyroid dump", and not sure at all when synthroid will start, nor if it is the best choice...still lots of questions! I agree, Andros is great!


Please ask your doctor about Lugol's solution to prevent a dump. Also, if you are still on anti-thyroid med, you probably won't dump. I can't promise that but that is what I think

Discuss this with the doc. It' "is" important!


----------



## webster2

Andros said:


> Please ask your doctor about Lugol's solution to prevent a dump. Also, if you are still on anti-thyroid med, you probably won't dump. I can't promise that but that is what I think
> 
> Discuss this with the doc. It' "is" important!


Thank you! I am on anti-thyroid meds. I think they might have finally started to work. I will ask, I see him next week. Last time I had thyroid surgery, i was just on a beta blocker until the surgery. This time the doctor said he doesn't want me to be hyper. I don't understand that but will go with the flow. I just want it out! Day 3 no gluten here!  Making a shopping list.


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> Thank you! I am on anti-thyroid meds. I think they might have finally started to work. I will ask, I see him next week. Last time I had thyroid surgery, i was just on a beta blocker until the surgery. This time the doctor said he doesn't want me to be hyper. I don't understand that but will go with the flow. I just want it out! Day 3 no gluten here!  Making a shopping list.


Good for you on the no gluten. Yes; do inquire about the Lugol's.


----------



## webster2

Andros said:


> Good for you on the no gluten. Yes; do inquire about the Lugol's.


Thanks! I sort of remember hearing Lugol's when I worked at a large animal practice eons ago! I will ask. I go on Tuesday for labs etc...


----------



## DonnaK

webster....I am still working. It's not easy though. I do financial and statistical stuff and my focus is so bad I can't get through one spreadsheet. I made it through the day today and even came home and cut the grass and watered the flowers. I better be able to sleep tonight now! 

I go tomorrow for pre-op stuff. My surgery is scheduled for July 20th. I wonder about the "being hyper" for surgery if I am in fact hyper right now. It sure feels like it. I'm not on any meds at all right now. I guess when they do my blood tomorrow they'll know what to do.

LOL weeble, I said the same thing about how long can the rest of my life be. Thoughts and prayers will be with you as well. <3

Andros and McKenna - thank you so much for you input. It's great having your experience to help us along with our questions and concerns.


----------



## webster2

DonnaK said:


> webster....I am still working. It's not easy though. I do financial and statistical stuff and my focus is so bad I can't get through one spreadsheet. I made it through the day today and even came home and cut the grass and watered the flowers. I better be able to sleep tonight now!
> 
> I go tomorrow for pre-op stuff. My surgery is scheduled for July 20th. I wonder about the "being hyper" for surgery if I am in fact hyper right now. It sure feels like it. I'm not on any meds at all right now. I guess when they do my blood tomorrow they'll know what to do.
> 
> LOL weeble, I said the same thing about how long can the rest of my life be. Thoughts and prayers will be with you as well. <3
> 
> Andros and McKenna - thank you so much for you input. It's great having your experience to help us along with our questions and concerns.


I hear you on how hard it is to get through a day of work. I am a library director. I lose my focus quite often. I am supposed to be writing a huge grant proposal, not sure if I am the right one to do that right now.

Wow, to your after work activities! You should be able to sleep! I hope!

Best wishes for your prep op tomorrow. Tuesday is my pre-op appointment, and blood work. Did you get a body scan? They have mentioned that too. Surgery is on the 28th. I am on 30 mg of methimazole, and 50 mg of atenolol. I think it is just starting to work. TG!

I find interesting that we are all in our early 50's. I wonder at what age this kind of thyroid business primarily occurs?

Weeble, Andros, and McKenna it has been very comforting to be able to converse with all of you about this impending surgery. Thank you very much!

:hugs: Sue


----------



## DonnaK

So, my surgery was cancelled. I'm so aggravated right now I could scream. First, I had to go to the hospital to be cleared and my primary's nurse was supposed to fax over all the blood work and ekg report. That never happened so I had to take all the tests again.

Then I was called today and as a result of the bloodwork, one of the numbers was a little high, I was sent to a pulminary doctor. That dr. did a breath test. She says it shows I might have obstructive sleep apnea. She wants to schedule me for a sleep study TONIGHT! I said no way and left.

Finally, all the dr.'s get together and decide no surgery until I get the sleep study and find out if it is obstructive sleep apnea. Now, I may not have a medical degree, but it seems to me my husband would know if I was snoring and stopped breathing at night. I told the pulm dr. my multi-nodular goiter was pressing on my windpipe and causing me problems, but I guess no one believes me.

All this was going on in the next town over since the ENT has his main office there. I really didn't like going there to begin with. So, I will now start over and find someone in my town that can to surgery in my town and if I absolutely have to do a sleep study, I can do it in MY town. I'm not going to tell the new guy anything at all. Just let him run all the tests and come to a conclusion on his own and see where I end up this time. Grrrrrrrr............


----------



## webster2

DonnaK said:


> So, my surgery was cancelled. I'm so aggravated right now I could scream. First, I had to go to the hospital to be cleared and my primary's nurse was supposed to fax over all the blood work and ekg report. That never happened so I had to take all the tests again.
> 
> Then I was called today and as a result of the bloodwork, one of the numbers was a little high, I was sent to a pulminary doctor. That dr. did a breath test. She says it shows I might have obstructive sleep apnea. She wants to schedule me for a sleep study TONIGHT! I said no way and left.
> 
> Finally, all the dr.'s get together and decide no surgery until I get the sleep study and find out if it is obstructive sleep apnea. Now, I may not have a medical degree, but it seems to me my husband would know if I was snoring and stopped breathing at night. I told the pulm dr. my multi-nodular goiter was pressing on my windpipe and causing me problems, but I guess no one believes me.
> 
> All this was going on in the next town over since the ENT has his main office there. I really didn't like going there to begin with. So, I will now start over and find someone in my town that can to surgery in my town and if I absolutely have to do a sleep study, I can do it in MY town. I'm not going to tell the new guy anything at all. Just let him run all the tests and come to a conclusion on his own and see where I end up this time. Grrrrrrrr............


I am so sorry to hear this bad news. Geez, it makes perfect sense that your goiter is pressing on your windpipe. I hope things will get moving in the right direction soon. My hopes are not high for surgery on my scheduled date. My TSH has not moved after 6+ weeks on meth. So I am probably joining you in the :anim_38: mood soon. I will keep you in my thoughts for a greatly improved situation.


----------



## DonnaK

Thanks, webster. Yours is scheduled soon, isn't it? I think I remember it was within a few days of mine.

I am going to go to my primary and see what he suggests. I may just go to the endo here and see what she recommends as well and then go from there. I really wanted to do this during the summer though if it has to be done. I'd rather be home for a few when it's nice out than when it is cold and snowy and icky. That's a depressing time of year for me as it is. *deep sigh*


----------



## webster2

DonnaK said:


> Thanks, webster. Yours is scheduled soon, isn't it? I think I remember it was within a few days of mine.
> 
> I am going to go to my primary and see what he suggests. I may just go to the endo here and see what she recommends as well and then go from there. I really wanted to do this during the summer though if it has to be done. I'd rather be home for a few when it's nice out than when it is cold and snowy and icky. That's a depressing time of year for me as it is. *deep sigh*


I am so sorry about your cancellation. It is a real let down to be ready to have it done on a certain date, and not have it go through. I don't know about you but, I had to rearrange the schedule at work to cover my absence etc.

I think it is a good idea to get some other input, and figure out why they're so sure it is sleep apnea. Maybe the other doctors will help advocate for you.

I just want it over with. I'd like to feel better, and not so tired all of the time. The foggy, not too sharp feeling is a drag too.

Mine is scheduled for the 28th. I am nervous it will be postponed as the TSH has not moved.

I am hoping some good news will be coming your way very soon.


----------



## Lovlkn

Got to post the obvious here - it does not matter where your TSH is pre op , they need to test your Free-T4 and T3


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> I am so sorry about your cancellation. It is a real let down to be ready to have it done on a certain date, and not have it go through. I don't know about you but, I had to rearrange the schedule at work to cover my absence etc.
> 
> I think it is a good idea to get some other input, and figure out why they're so sure it is sleep apnea. Maybe the other doctors will help advocate for you.
> 
> I just want it over with. I'd like to feel better, and not so tired all of the time. The foggy, not too sharp feeling is a drag too.
> 
> Mine is scheduled for the 28th. I am nervous it will be postponed as the TSH has not moved.
> 
> I am hoping some good news will be coming your way very soon.


For some reason, I thought yours was today? Boy, am I mixed up. LOL!


----------



## webster2

Andros said:


> For some reason, I thought yours was today? Boy, am I mixed up. LOL!


Not to worry, I was ready to go the minute they suggested it! I am a bit worried as the TSH has not moved, after being on methimazole for over 6 weeks. I sure hope that doesn't throw a wrench in the works.

explode


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> Not to worry, I was ready to go the minute they suggested it! I am a bit worried as the TSH has not moved, after being on methimazole for over 6 weeks. I sure hope that doesn't throw a wrench in the works.
> 
> explode


It should not; there is a lag time between the FREES and the TSH.

I now know what I did; I got you and JoJo mixed up for which I apologize.

Can I claim brain-fog?


----------



## webster2

Andros said:


> It should not; there is a lag time between the FREES and the TSH.
> 
> I now know what I did; I got you and JoJo mixed up for which I apologize.
> 
> Can I claim brain-fog?


That is perfectly understandable, there are a few of us getting ready for surgery soon. Good to know, I just want to get it over with! Yes, brain fog is always a great scape goat for so many things!


----------



## gelf

*hugs* all


----------



## webster2

gelf said:


> *hugs* all


Thank you, very much! And, one for you as well! :hugs:


----------



## DonnaK

Mine was actually supposed to be today, Andros. I am seeing my primary tomorrow and go from there.

The sleep center dr. is stalking me though. They have called the house twice and even called my "emergency contact" which is my husband's cell phone. I told that doc I wouldn't have it done there if I decided to do it. I am just so disgusted.


----------



## Brucergoldberg

Hello,

I am a lurker on here and saw where you were going to have surgery but didnt. what happened? I am thinking about doing it myself.

Thank you


----------



## webster2

DonnaK said:


> Mine was actually supposed to be today, Andros. I am seeing my primary tomorrow and go from there.
> 
> The sleep center dr. is stalking me though. They have called the house twice and even called my "emergency contact" which is my husband's cell phone. I told that doc I wouldn't have it done there if I decided to do it. I am just so disgusted.


I can't believe they called your emergency number, and have called your home twice. Very odd?

I hope you are getting some help with figuring out what to do.


----------



## DonnaK

Brucer.....they cancelled my surgery to run up the bill with my insurance company.

Seriously, I went to my primary today and he looked at the results and looked at me like wtf? He said the O2 level was only one point over normal and they shouldn't have even thought twice about it. Then said all the run around to the pulmonary and trying to schedule the sleep study was just to run up the bill. That group is known for it and he said I am not the first that complained. I told him I wasn't going to go back there and he said "good!" LOL He gave me the name of another ENT that he said is very good and he would call personally and tell them I was okay for surgery.

We went over all my labs though and everything is still in the "normal" range, so it's not urgent I guess. I have to wait for another month to do it anyway since my window for this month at work has passed. I think the guy he is sending me to does laparoscopic though and that won't keep me out of work as long. Problem is, I think I saw this guy a while back and didn't really like him. He wanted me to go for another FNA at his place so I felt like he just wanted to run up the bill as well and he only looked at the labs and said they were okay so I didn't need surgery.

Arghhhh! I don't know what I am going to do at this point. Honestly, I think I just want to sit back and take a breath before I go forward again.


----------



## webster2

DonnaK said:


> Brucer.....they cancelled my surgery to run up the bill with my insurance company.
> 
> Seriously, I went to my primary today and he looked at the results and looked at me like wtf? He said the O2 level was only one point over normal and they shouldn't have even thought twice about it. Then said all the run around to the pulmonary and trying to schedule the sleep study was just to run up the bill. That group is known for it and he said I am not the first that complained. I told him I wasn't going to go back there and he said "good!" LOL He gave me the name of another ENT that he said is very good and he would call personally and tell them I was okay for surgery.
> 
> We went over all my labs though and everything is still in the "normal" range, so it's not urgent I guess. I have to wait for another month to do it anyway since my window for this month at work has passed. I think the guy he is sending me to does laparoscopic though and that won't keep me out of work as long. Problem is, I think I saw this guy a while back and didn't really like him. He wanted me to go for another FNA at his place so I felt like he just wanted to run up the bill as well and he only looked at the labs and said they were okay so I didn't need surgery.
> 
> Arghhhh! I don't know what I am going to do at this point. Honestly, I think I just want to sit back and take a breath before I go forward again.


Donna...my husband says exactly the same thing, and I think the two of you are correct. Meanwhile, you are not receiving proper care. I hope things will improve quickly so you can get some treatment.


----------



## Weeble

DonnaK said:


> So, my surgery was cancelled. I'm so aggravated right now I could scream. I had to take all the tests again.
> 
> Then I was called today and as a result of the bloodwork, one of the numbers was a little high, I was sent to a pulminary doctor. That dr. did a breath test. She says it shows I might have obstructive sleep apnea. She wants to schedule me for a sleep study TONIGHT! I said no way and left.
> 
> Finally, all the dr.'s get together and decide no surgery until I get the sleep study and find out if it is obstructive sleep apnea.
> 
> Grrrrrrrr............


OMGosh, DonnaK
I'm so sorry this is happening to you!
It just sounds so ridiculous to me! Of course, I'm not a doctor, but I don't get this at all.....why would they cancel your surgery just because they think you have sleep apnea?

I do have OSA (obstructive sleep apnea) which was dx'd about a year ago after going through a sleep study. There was never any question about whether or not it would prevent me from having surgery.
I just had my TT surgery last week. Like you, I went to my pulmonologist a couple of days before and had a breathing test just to make sure my lungs were good to go under general anesthesia. (I did fine)

As far as I know, the only difference in my aftercare might have been that they did put me on oxygen from post-op until I left the hospital. And pretty often the nurse would come in, wake me up and make me take several deep breaths to make sure my oxygen saturation stayed up above 92%.....because with OSA your breathing becomes interrupted and that makes your oyx sat go down....which is what a CPAP machine does (it's not oxygen, it's constant air flow, tho, which keeps the airway from becoming obstructed while you sleep) 
That's the only difference that I could possibly think of. The anesthesiologist didn't even mention the OSA as an issue.

How frustrating for you! I do hope you and your docs find the solution that is best for you. I hope you don't have OSA, but if you do, I hope they find out for sure and that your surgery gets rescheduled pronto!

Prayers for you.
Take care,
Weeble


----------



## DonnaK

Awww, thanks weeble. I think maybe they wanted to check for the OSA so they would know if they needed to do the same aftercare that you received?? I dunno. The pulm rattled of a couple of things that could happen as I came out of the anethesia but I don't recall. I was too frustrated at the time. Also, my husband has been watching me sleep and he said there is no way I have it.

Soooo, guess who called me yesterday? The surgeon. I got the call about 5pm that he had gotten me cleared for surgery and he could do it tomorrow if I wanted. WHAT??? My first thought was that he saw the labs and said the same thing my primary did and called the other docs and laid into them. Of course, now I don't have anyone to take me or pick me up since they rearranged their schedules last week and couldn't do it again this week in such short notice. I declined anyway though. Nothing against the surgeon, but no way was I going to that hospital to have it done after what they put me through. I am going to find someone else across the river and get it done there. I think I am going to try and find a doc that can do it laparoscopically, too. It isn't an emergency at this point, but I still want to do it since I am tired of having my glands swollen and tender all the time. Besides, I was all ready to do it and then when it got cancelled I got my head out of it again. It takes a lot to get my head in the right place for surgery these days and I just couldn't do it without preparing myself mentally again.


----------



## McKenna

Hi Donna, 
I just wanted to comment on you looking for a surgeon who does an endoscopic thyroidectomy. 
I had an endoscopic TT and did really well with it. I actually interviewed 3 surgeons....the first only wanted to take half out (NO thanks!), the second (who I did schedule surgery with, but it got canceled) wanted to do a traditional thyroidectomy. The third who actually did my surgery was very experienced with endoscopic TT. I was able to go home the same day, did not have a drain and my incision was very small. My scar is less than 1 inch and you can't even see it if you don't know to look for it almost 9 months later. I highly recommend going this route if you can.


----------



## DonnaK

Thanks, McKenna. I have seen two docs - one that does and one that doesn't. Problem with the one who does is I wasn't real comfortable with him. He has extremely high credentials, but sometimes those docs don't exactly have the best bedside manner and I really need that being as apprehensive as I am about any kind of surgery these days. I was in tears as they put me on the table for my gallbladder surgery and scared to death. So, I will do a bit more research and try to find someone I like. It's been this long, I suppose a little longer isn't going to make much difference.


----------



## webster2

DonnaK said:


> Awww, thanks weeble. I think maybe they wanted to check for the OSA so they would know if they needed to do the same aftercare that you received?? I dunno. The pulm rattled of a couple of things that could happen as I came out of the anethesia but I don't recall. I was too frustrated at the time. Also, my husband has been watching me sleep and he said there is no way I have it.
> 
> Soooo, guess who called me yesterday? The surgeon. I got the call about 5pm that he had gotten me cleared for surgery and he could do it tomorrow if I wanted. WHAT??? My first thought was that he saw the labs and said the same thing my primary did and called the other docs and laid into them. Of course, now I don't have anyone to take me or pick me up since they rearranged their schedules last week and couldn't do it again this week in such short notice. I declined anyway though. Nothing against the surgeon, but no way was I going to that hospital to have it done after what they put me through. I am going to find someone else across the river and get it done there. I think I am going to try and find a doc that can do it laparoscopically, too. It isn't an emergency at this point, but I still want to do it since I am tired of having my glands swollen and tender all the time. Besides, I was all ready to do it and then when it got cancelled I got my head out of it again. It takes a lot to get my head in the right place for surgery these days and I just couldn't do it without preparing myself mentally again.


I am so sorry about the run around you are getting. I hope you will find a doc you are comfortable with and will do it endoscopically. I agree, metal prep is imperative, and important for a positive outcome. Hang in there!


----------



## Shelly3054

Not that I know anything about thyroid surgery but I do know about surgery getting cancelled due to sleep apnea.

I was scheduled for foot surgery in Feb that they cancelled because I was a 
"high risk". I have a frozen big toe (usually found in sports people but I'm sure mine was from high heels). I was floored. Well it turns out because it was at a surgery center and not at a hospital. Surgery centers are privately owned and they wouldn't take a chance on any complications that could arise with a person who has sleep apnea. I can have the surgery at a hospital.

Needless to say it scared the bejezzus out of me and I have not had the surgery. I don't particularly like my sleep dr. I complain to him all the time that I think I have trouble breathing even during the day and my throat is closing and at one particular point I was really having panic attacks. My primary dr said to go to my sleep dr and my sleep dr did breathing tests and said I was fine and told me I should see a psychiatrist.

I was afraid to bring it up to my dr again but I did 2 weeks ago and that's when they found the nodules on my thyroid and enlarged lymph node.


----------



## webster2

Hi all,

I got home today after having the completion thyroid surgery yesterday morning. It went really well. My pain (actually very little) was well managed. The doctor used my old scar which seems ok. I was not sure I wanted to do that route. I am taking 125 of synthroid and calcitron.

The staff at the hospital I went to was great. They answered all of my questions without making me feel stupid for asking them. The doctors saw me 4 times during my stay which was very nice.

The biggest symptom I have is being a little tired at times. I am sure this will go away but it is nice to have a little rest. I no longer have that exhausted feeling, and when I sleep I don't wake fatigued.

I wish all of you considering surgery the best experience and recovery. :hugs:


----------



## miguel

webster2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got home today after having the completion thyroid surgery yesterday morning. It went really well. My pain (actually very little) was well managed. The doctor used my old scar which seems ok. I was not sure I wanted to do that route. I am taking 125 of synthroid and calcitron.
> 
> The staff at the hospital I went to was great. They answered all of my questions without making me feel stupid for asking them. The doctors saw me 4 times during my stay which was very nice.
> 
> The biggest symptom I have is being a little tired at times. I am sure this will go away but it is nice to have a little rest. I no longer have that exhausted feeling, and when I sleep I don't wake fatigued.
> 
> I wish all of you considering surgery the best experience and recovery. :hugs:


I'm glad to see that you had a good surgery. Are you taking calcium?

Best wishes

Miguel


----------



## webster2

Thank you. I am taking calcitron for now. Maybe tums later.


----------



## Suburban

Glad your surgery went well - hope you recover soon :hugs:


----------



## webster2

Suburban said:


> Glad your surgery went well - hope you recover soon :hugs:


Thank you very much! I feel much better already. Thanks again! :hugs:


----------



## Andros

webster2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got home today after having the completion thyroid surgery yesterday morning. It went really well. My pain (actually very little) was well managed. The doctor used my old scar which seems ok. I was not sure I wanted to do that route. I am taking 125 of synthroid and calcitron.
> 
> The staff at the hospital I went to was great. They answered all of my questions without making me feel stupid for asking them. The doctors saw me 4 times during my stay which was very nice.
> 
> The biggest symptom I have is being a little tired at times. I am sure this will go away but it is nice to have a little rest. I no longer have that exhausted feeling, and when I sleep I don't wake fatigued.
> 
> I wish all of you considering surgery the best experience and recovery. :hugs:


When will you get the pathology report? I am so glad to hear you are home and doing as well as could be expected.


----------



## McKenna

Glad to hear you're doing well! :hugs:


----------



## webster2

Thank you, so far, so good!


----------



## DonnaK

Thrilled to hear it went well and you are feeling better! :hug:


----------



## webster2

Thank you, everyone! I have a post op appointment on Friday but am going to try to get the pathology report before then. Thanks again!


----------



## Weeble

Webster2....!
I've been thinking about you and wondering how things went. I'm so glad to hear you're doing well after surgery. 
It amazes me that you're up and about, on the computer, etc... so soon.
I just must be a slow healer....it took me several days to feel like doing much.

So anyway, good to hear from you. Hope your Friday appt goes well - and that you continue to improve!

BTW - You said you were taking calcitroil? (that's vit D) Are you also taking tums for your calcium? (just wondering cuz that's what my doc had me do)

Take care,
Weeble


----------



## webster2

Weeble said:


> Webster2....!
> I've been thinking about you and wondering how things went. I'm so glad to hear you're doing well after surgery.
> It amazes me that you're up and about, on the computer, etc... so soon.
> I just must be a slow healer....it took me several days to feel like doing much.
> 
> So anyway, good to hear from you. Hope your Friday appt goes well - and that you continue to improve!
> 
> BTW - You said you were taking calcitroil? (that's vit D) Are you also taking tums for your calcium? (just wondering cuz that's what my doc had me do)
> 
> Take care,
> Weeble


Weeble!

How are you feeling? Have you seen the doctor again? Will you need RAI?

I am feeling pretty well for the most part. I sleep, or take a little naps through out the day but really feel pretty good. Don't feel like you are a slow healer or anything like that...I was in a zero gravity chair with a laptop, so I wasn't really up and around too much! My hubby was here with me for 4 days straight. Poor thing, didn't do anything but watch me.

I had a prescription for a calcium something or other (Calcitiron?). The hospital called almost as soon as we arrived home, and said to take 2 Tums 3x day instead. Do you get tingling lips, hands or feet? I do at times. I didn't need the pain meds at home either which was very nice.

They used the same scar as last time, and put some dermabond ( or something like) on it. Looks a lot better than the last time, I had tegaderm on it last time scared a lot of kids with that!

Thank you, and it is so nice to hear from you. I cut out some I spy blocks this morning hoping I can work on that while recovering!

Take care, :hugs:


----------



## Weeble

Webster.....tingling lips, hands and feet? I'm worried about you. This is something my doc told me to watch for as it was a symptom of not enough calcium.
Please know that the calcitrol is not calcium (I made that mistake)...it is vitamin D and according to my doc, needs to be taken with the tums to help the calcium to absorb in your system.

I can't remember the exact dosage of the calcitrol, but for 5 days I was taking two of those twice a day with two TumsEX three times a day....then he did a blood test for the calcium level. My level was at the high end of the range so he lowered the dosage down for 5 days and then tapered off.

Please double check with your doc about taking the TumsEX with calcitrol rather than instead of. I'm concerned they might have miscommunicated the instruction. Low calcium is not something you want to mess around with.
My doc was very specific about this.....
Are you planning to get a blood test for your calcium level this week?

I'm extremely impressed that you're feeling well enough to work on your I Spy quilt less than a week after surgery! 
But please don't ignore the tingling....

Take care and please let me know how you're doing. 
Weeble


----------



## webster2

Hi Weeble!

I will place a phone call today and ask about the tingling. It is very possible that I didn't understand the instructions. Yesterday, I re-read the instructions, and it said to take 2 TUMS 3x day. I had not been doing that. I did have a blood test in the hospital for calcium level. I will ask for it to be repeated on Friday. Scary stuff, this low calcium...I just googled it.

I never got into a a hospital room after surgery and spent the entire time( 24+ hours) in the recovery cubicle. That was the only pitfall of my experience. My husband was not allowed into recovery, so he didn't hear the instructions either. I have contacted the patient advocacy office about that. I never really got any rest in the hospital.

I hope that you are recovering well. When is your check up appointment? I wish you a quick recovery. Take it easy.

Cutting out the pieces for the I Spy was kind of an all day process. I did a few, and had a rest, went back. It sure beat looking at housework that might need attention!

Feel better!


----------



## DonnaK

Hey webster and weeble! Hope you guys are doing well. I hope your tingling has cleared up, webster.

So, I found another surgeon that I like and will have surgery in a hospital that is very well respected. Unfortunately, surgery isn't until 10/18. First open date was Sept. 27, which is only five days before my daughter's baby shower that I am very involved in since her best friend is having spinal surgery the middle of Sept.

The surgeon talked about just doing the right side since that is where the suspect nodule is, but I told her I would just assume take the whole thing. She went on to explain that she would do the right side first and if everything is okay with the nerve, then do the left. If there seemed to be a problem she would stop after the right. I just didn't think to ask one thing though.....what nerve is she talking about? Anyone know?


----------



## DonnaK

Oh, and although she does laproscopic, she said you have to have the perfect patient for that and I was not really a good candidate. So, unfortunately, will still have regular surgery.


----------



## webster2

DonnaK said:


> Hey webster and weeble! Hope you guys are doing well. I hope your tingling has cleared up, webster.
> 
> So, I found another surgeon that I like and will have surgery in a hospital that is very well respected. Unfortunately, surgery isn't until 10/18. First open date was Sept. 27, which is only five days before my daughter's baby shower that I am very involved in since her best friend is having spinal surgery the middle of Sept.
> 
> The surgeon talked about just doing the right side since that is where the suspect nodule is, but I told her I would just assume take the whole thing. She went on to explain that she would do the right side first and if everything is okay with the nerve, then do the left. If there seemed to be a problem she would stop after the right. I just didn't think to ask one thing though.....what nerve is she talking about? Anyone know?


Hello!

I am glad you found a surgeon you like. What was her take on the sleep study business?

I am not sure about the nerve. The doc told me they have these electrode things to let them know not to get near the nerves but other than that, we didn't talk about nerves.

The tingling feeling is gone. I wasn't taking the tums correctly. I feel pretty good. We're off for a camping trip. I haven't felt well enough to go all spring & summer until now!

Oooh, a new baby! Congrats! When's the baby due?

How are you holding up? You will have plenty of time to get things prepared for your recuperation. Hmm...I wonder what she meant about the nerve.

Good to hear from you!


----------



## paisleyheart08

This thread has been very helpful!


----------



## webster2

I think the whole message board saved my sanity!


----------



## paisleyheart08

I feel like I can finally be at peace with having my thyroid removed. I'm hoping to have a better experience with the ENT I'm seeing on Friday. I felt like I was losing it today, just despondent and called their office and just broke down and they got me in on Friday AM. I've been so sick and suffering and I have these 2 little kids who need their Mom and I feel like if I could have this thing ripped out tonight I would.


----------



## webster2

paisleyheart08 said:


> I feel like I can finally be at peace with having my thyroid removed. I'm hoping to have a better experience with the ENT I'm seeing on Friday. I felt like I was losing it today, just despondent and called their office and just broke down and they got me in on Friday AM. I've been so sick and suffering and I have these 2 little kids who need their Mom and I feel like if I could have this thing ripped out tonight I would.


Your post made my heart ache. :hugs: I am glad they got you in sooner. As hard as it is, make sure they hear you, and that you need treatment now. I'll keep you in my prayers.:hugs:


----------



## paisleyheart08

Thank you so much. Finally heard back from the endo. Once I called (yesterday) and said I was interested in removal they called me back in less than 24 hours and want to get me in tomorrow. I called 3 (or was it 4 days?) ago about my labs and she said nothing about that and when I asked her she said the doctor said they were satisfactory and would discuss them with me at my next visit. I declined the offer for the appt tomorrow. I'm keeping the one with the holistic ENT. He is listed as one of the top thyroid doctors in NC.


----------



## Andros

paisleyheart08 said:


> Thank you so much. Finally heard back from the endo. Once I called (yesterday) and said I was interested in removal they called me back in less than 24 hours and want to get me in tomorrow. I called 3 (or was it 4 days?) ago about my labs and she said nothing about that and when I asked her she said the doctor said they were satisfactory and would discuss them with me at my next visit. I declined the offer for the appt tomorrow. I'm keeping the one with the holistic ENT. He is listed as one of the top thyroid doctors in NC.


This is wonderful and I know we all cannot wait to hear the details re your appt. with the holistic ENT.


----------



## paisleyheart08

Well one good thing is that the elusive labs I had done 2 weeks ago did manage to get faxed to the ENT's office.


----------



## Andros

paisleyheart08 said:


> Well one good thing is that the elusive labs I had done 2 weeks ago did manage to get faxed to the ENT's office.


That is a very good thing. Hopefully things are taking a turn for the better! You need to get your life back!


----------



## DonnaK

webster2 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am glad you found a surgeon you like. What was her take on the sleep study business?
> 
> I am not sure about the nerve. The doc told me they have these electrode things to let them know not to get near the nerves but other than that, we didn't talk about nerves.
> 
> The tingling feeling is gone. I wasn't taking the tums correctly. I feel pretty good. We're off for a camping trip. I haven't felt well enough to go all spring & summer until now!
> 
> Oooh, a new baby! Congrats! When's the baby due?
> 
> How are you holding up? You will have plenty of time to get things prepared for your recuperation. Hmm...I wonder what she meant about the nerve.
> 
> Good to hear from you!


Hi webster! Woohoo! A camping trip! Good for you. I am glad you are feeling so much better to be able to do things you enjoy. hugs1

I have been feeling a lot worse lately. I have flipped back to hypo again and getting muscle spasms that are just killing me. I'll be so glad to be rid of this thing finally and hopefully start feeling better, too.

Yes, a new baby! It is kind of a miracle baby actually. When she was 18, they told my daughter she would not be able to have children and although this was not exactly planned, she is now 31 and is ecstatic to be having a baby girl!! I am so happy for her, too, of course. Her and her fiance are buying a house - closing next month and looking at a wedding possibly next year. A new baby and new house is enough for this year. LOL She is due November 13. arty0006:


----------



## DonnaK

Oh, and she just shook her head at the whole sleep study story. And get this! The place I went to see the pulmonary must have my info in the system and even though I have never been there for anything else, they called me today and left a message that I "might" be due for a mammogram and to call them. Whaaattt??? I have never gone there before and would never go there again, but just another example of them stalking people with insurance to drum up business. This place is unbelievable!!


----------



## webster2

DonnaK said:


> Hi webster! Woohoo! A camping trip! Good for you. I am glad you are feeling so much better to be able to do things you enjoy. hugs1
> 
> I have been feeling a lot worse lately. I have flipped back to hypo again and getting muscle spasms that are just killing me. I'll be so glad to be rid of this thing finally and hopefully start feeling better, too.
> 
> Yes, a new baby! It is kind of a miracle baby actually. When she was 18, they told my daughter she would not be able to have children and although this was not exactly planned, she is now 31 and is ecstatic to be having a baby girl!! I am so happy for her, too, of course. Her and her fiance are buying a house - closing next month and looking at a wedding possibly next year. A new baby and new house is enough for this year. LOL She is due November 13. arty0006:


Hi, I am so sorry you have been feeling worse, darn. :hugs: I hope you will be able to send the little buggar packing soon. I feel so much better, quite amazing it is! camped, kayaked, hiked and fished in the great north woods this past weekend..

How exciting about the baby! Good day for miracle babies...mine was born 11/12. 11 years and 11 days after his sister, both in the 11th month..we were delighted and still are! He's 19 now... Best wishes for everyone!

I hope you will feel better soon. Try to pamper yourself a little!


----------



## webster2

DonnaK said:


> Oh, and she just shook her head at the whole sleep study story. And get this! The place I went to see the pulmonary must have my info in the system and even though I have never been there for anything else, they called me today and left a message that I "might" be due for a mammogram and to call them. Whaaattt??? I have never gone there before and would never go there again, but just another example of them stalking people with insurance to drum up business. This place is unbelievable!!


I guess so, unbelievable, indeed! I am glad you got away from them!


----------



## DonnaK

Holy cow, it's been a while since I've been here and it took me a while to find my original thread! I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't really had a chance to catch up on anything yet.

I still haven't had surgery - one thing or another kept getting in the way. MIL moved in with us, I was in hospital for a couple weeks for other issues - yeeeshhh. I finally had another U/S to see if anything had changed and it appears it has. My left lobe measured 5.1x2.8x3.3 on the U/S from last year and this year it is 2.9x3.4 and they are unable to get the other measurement because it now extends below the clavicle. I'm thinking that's not good. :lol:

The only two labs my doc ever runs is the Free T4 and TSH and they keep coming back in the normal range, but I am thinking if this thing is growing down around stuff in there I better get it out. Has anyone else had their report come back like this?


----------



## DonnaK

Not that anyone is following this anymore, :winking0051: but I saw the ENT today and because my thyroid has grown below my clavicle I have to get a cat scan to determine how far down it goes. Those results will determine if he needs a thorasic and cardiac surgeon with him when he takes this sucker out.

So yeah, just a little freaked out when I was driving home. :sad0049:


----------



## webster2

DonnaK said:


> Not that anyone is following this anymore, :winking0051: but I saw the ENT today and because my thyroid has grown below my clavicle I have to get a cat scan to determine how far down it goes. Those results will determine if he needs a thorasic and cardiac surgeon with him when he takes this sucker out.
> 
> So yeah, just a little freaked out when I was driving home. :sad0049:


Hello!
I am glad you are finally getting somewhere with this. Is it uncomfortable? It seems like you'd have an awful lot of pressure. I am glad it is coming out!


----------



## DonnaK

Hi Webster! How are you doing? Well I hope!

Yeah, I put it off with other stuff going on last year and now it has grown a bunch. I just hope it isn't down too far past my clavicle. That sounded scary when he said he would need the other surgeons with him. I was ready to schedule it for the 13th, but he said I had to wait until he sees the cat scan so he knows what he is dealing with and then he'd have to arrange around the other surgeons' schedules if he needed them, too.

Oh well, at least it finally got me to do it and quit putting it off. Now I just want to get it over with. LOL


----------



## DonnaK

webster2 said:


> Hello!
> I am glad you are finally getting somewhere with this. Is it uncomfortable? It seems like you'd have an awful lot of pressure. I am glad it is coming out!


Oh, and yeah, swallowing is almost impossible at this point and it is bothering my breathing more now too. I'm pretty much on a mashed potatos, cream of wheat, pasta and ice cream diet. hahahaha


----------



## webster2

Welcome back! I hope he can round up some other doctors soon for you! I know you did have a lot going on in your life. It is time for you now!

I feel pretty good. It took awhile to get to the right dose but, I am there!

Best wishes to you!


----------



## Andros

DonnaK said:


> Oh, and yeah, swallowing is almost impossible at this point and it is bothering my breathing more now too. I'm pretty much on a mashed potatos, cream of wheat, pasta and ice cream diet. hahahaha


Good to see you but not good that you have not addressed your situation. The further it grows, the more extensive the surgery. And of course we don't know if it is cancerous or not.

So............................I sure hope you schedule your surgery and soon.

Please let us know; keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DonnaK

Andros said:


> Good to see you but not good that you have not addressed your situation. The further it grows, the more extensive the surgery. And of course we don't know if it is cancerous or not.
> 
> So............................I sure hope you schedule your surgery and soon.
> 
> Please let us know; keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you, Andros. If I'd had my way, the surgery would already be scheduled. Believe me, I will take the first date he can give me at this point. I have my cat scan scheduled for Thursday and I see the doc again on the 11th. He will look at the results then and determine if he needs the other docs. Keeping my fingers crossed it is barely below the clavicle and he will be able to do it and get it done the following week. I just can't believe that in a little over a year it would have grown that far! If I had known I would have done it sooner.

Appreciate your thoughts and prayers - it's going to be a stressful couple weeks until I am out of surgery and they are wheeling me into recovery.


----------



## Andros

DonnaK said:


> Thank you, Andros. If I'd had my way, the surgery would already be scheduled. Believe me, I will take the first date he can give me at this point. I have my cat scan scheduled for Thursday and I see the doc again on the 11th. He will look at the results then and determine if he needs the other docs. Keeping my fingers crossed it is barely below the clavicle and he will be able to do it and get it done the following week. I just can't believe that in a little over a year it would have grown that far! If I had known I would have done it sooner.
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts and prayers - it's going to be a stressful couple weeks until I am out of surgery and they are wheeling me into recovery.


Bless your heart! I am so concerned for you and I know you wanted to do this sooner but life comes at us fast; doesn't it?

I can't be there in person for you but I can be there in thought and prayer which you can count on.

Let us know when you have it all lined up!


----------



## teri2280

I had similar symptoms to what you described in your very first post, but "normal" labs all along, also. (So normal, in fact that when my doc first felt the goiter back in 2011, all she ran was the T4 and TSH, I forgot all about it for a year until hearing the term goiter in 2012 and being reminded of those labs drawn back in 2011.) I've had hair loss due to (I thought) my birth control since 2008, so I never associated that as a thyroid symptom, and even being on depo, I was losing weight, without really trying. Yes, I'm on my feet throwing freight around a lot for my job, so I was getting decent exercise, but I didn't hit the treadmill for 30 min 3x a week or anything, either.

I was diagnosed with a multi-nodular goiter with calcium deposits by an endo in Feb. of 2012. He felt that an FNA would be a pain to get "true" results with because of the calcium deposits, and suggested surgery. I've had 2 back surgeries up to this point, so to me surgery was a no-brainer.

Not to scare you, but I'm glad I did. "Typically" thyca includes abnormal labs somewhere along the line. I say "typically", because, yes, I am a true exception to the "rule". I met with my surgeon (Dr. Kresimira Milas at the Cleveland Clinic - I see you're in NY, but if you ever move to Ohio or western PA, she is INCREDIBLE) she told us that she was 99.9% sure that it was thyca, but looked at my nodes and didn't see anything questionable there. She basically created a surgery day for me, as she wanted to get it out ASAP (I'd still be off work post surg right now, instead of being off work post-RAI had we just "fit it in") and I had surg Mar. 16. Again, super glad she created the surgery day. It was, indeed cancer, (which, after her telling us she was 99.9% sure it was, that made it 100% in our eyes, considering that she is the head of Endocrinology at one of the biggest cancer hosp's in the area) but in a matter of just 3 short weeks, it had spread to 2/12 lymph nodes (3 looked questionable while she was in there, path said 2 later, but she took all 12 explaining it like a pearl necklace - if you have 3 bad pearls, you just trash the necklace and get a new one instead of replacing those 3).

Again, I'm NOT trying to scare you, but a LOT of doctors/endos (even my local endo first said the poss of cancer was slim to none, so we were quite surprised when my surgeon was 99.9% sure it WAS) think that thyca and "off" labs go hand in hand.

On the plus side, I had the persistent cough, and the constant feeling of having a "frog in my throat". I had a good cough right after surgery, but I also got bronchitis about a day after returning home. (Hubby had it lol.) I went to the doc, kicked it with a zpack, and for a week felt fine. The cough came back again, but since I was a smoker before surgery (admittedly still am, but only about 2-3 smokes a day vs. a pack - will quit 100% after my WBS next week - for now it's my only "vice" lol) I didn't think much until it knocked me on my a$$, and went back to the doc. He gave me a script for something that he reserves for pneumonia patients, and that truly kicked it for good. No more frog in my throat, no more cough, I've felt GREAT. (Goiter wise at least lol. Prep for RAI has been rough, esp since I've never been hypo, though.)


----------



## Andros

teri2280 said:


> I had similar symptoms to what you described in your very first post, but "normal" labs all along, also. (So normal, in fact that when my doc first felt the goiter back in 2011, all she ran was the T4 and TSH, I forgot all about it for a year until hearing the term goiter in 2012 and being reminded of those labs drawn back in 2011.) I've had hair loss due to (I thought) my birth control since 2008, so I never associated that as a thyroid symptom, and even being on depo, I was losing weight, without really trying. Yes, I'm on my feet throwing freight around a lot for my job, so I was getting decent exercise, but I didn't hit the treadmill for 30 min 3x a week or anything, either.
> 
> I was diagnosed with a multi-nodular goiter with calcium deposits by an endo in Feb. of 2012. He felt that an FNA would be a pain to get "true" results with because of the calcium deposits, and suggested surgery. I've had 2 back surgeries up to this point, so to me surgery was a no-brainer.
> 
> Not to scare you, but I'm glad I did. "Typically" thyca includes abnormal labs somewhere along the line. I say "typically", because, yes, I am a true exception to the "rule". I met with my surgeon (Dr. Kresimira Milas at the Cleveland Clinic - I see you're in NY, but if you ever move to Ohio or western PA, she is INCREDIBLE) she told us that she was 99.9% sure that it was thyca, but looked at my nodes and didn't see anything questionable there. She basically created a surgery day for me, as she wanted to get it out ASAP (I'd still be off work post surg right now, instead of being off work post-RAI had we just "fit it in") and I had surg Mar. 16. Again, super glad she created the surgery day. It was, indeed cancer, (which, after her telling us she was 99.9% sure it was, that made it 100% in our eyes, considering that she is the head of Endocrinology at one of the biggest cancer hosp's in the area) but in a matter of just 3 short weeks, it had spread to 2/12 lymph nodes (3 looked questionable while she was in there, path said 2 later, but she took all 12 explaining it like a pearl necklace - if you have 3 bad pearls, you just trash the necklace and get a new one instead of replacing those 3).
> 
> Again, I'm NOT trying to scare you, but a LOT of doctors/endos (even my local endo first said the poss of cancer was slim to none, so we were quite surprised when my surgeon was 99.9% sure it WAS) think that thyca and "off" labs go hand in hand.
> 
> On the plus side, I had the persistent cough, and the constant feeling of having a "frog in my throat". I had a good cough right after surgery, but I also got bronchitis about a day after returning home. (Hubby had it lol.) I went to the doc, kicked it with a zpack, and for a week felt fine. The cough came back again, but since I was a smoker before surgery (admittedly still am, but only about 2-3 smokes a day vs. a pack - will quit 100% after my WBS next week - for now it's my only "vice" lol) I didn't think much until it knocked me on my a$$, and went back to the doc. He gave me a script for something that he reserves for pneumonia patients, and that truly kicked it for good. No more frog in my throat, no more cough, I've felt GREAT. (Goiter wise at least lol. Prep for RAI has been rough, esp since I've never been hypo, though.)


Thank you for your very very important post! I keep on trying to get this across to others to no avail. You are a good back up team.

And you know of course that I feel badly for all you had to go through but I am very very grateful that you are a survivor and you will have a wonderful life!

I am positive of it!


----------



## teri2280

Basically, what I'm trying to say is that you need to get this stuff out of you as soon as possible. I can tell that you know that, but I'm still going to push for it. Your endo doesn't seem to be like mine was, saying, "oh there's a slim to none chance", so thankfully you don't have one of those "ignorant" (for lack of a better term lol) doctors who think off labs and thyca HAVE to go hand in hand. I truly understand stuff happening that you have to push back surgeries (my one back surgery was scheduled in SEPT for a Xmas time cut date!), but had I not had a surgeon who was willing to create a "cut day" for me and WAS just squeezed in, I'm willing to bet that it would have been in a lot more than 2 nodes by now. (She wouldn't have been able to cut on me til the middle of May had she just squeezed me into her "normal" schedule.)

It took me a while to find this message board, and then a while to actually be able to post on here, due to whatever reason. I could sign in, and even though I'd done the conf. emails it still wouldn't let me post, and a few emails back and forth with Andros, we finally got it cleared up. (Thanks again Andros!!) Most of my research, esp. early on was through sites like the Cleveland Clinic and Mayo Clinic, and unfortunately, even they say that off labs go hand-in-hand. I truly apologize if I scared you in my first post. That was truly not my intent, but it's one of those things that if I can help someone, I'm going to attempt to. I'm pretty sure you already knew what I said, but there are so many people out there who are in my shoes (or the shoes I was in at the beginning of all this lol) who's doc's say "Oh, no, it's a slim to none chance." then go see a surgeon who says "99.9% chance it IS cancer". I honestly haven't yet determined if the shell shock from the "99.9% chance it IS" is scarier than knowing the possibility before hand, but when I hear a story like yours, I just need to throw my story in there.  
Again, I don't think I've scared you, but I apologize if I did.


----------



## teri2280

Andros said:


> Thank you for your very very important post! I keep on trying to get this across to others to no avail. You are a good back up team.
> 
> And you know of course that I feel badly for all you had to go through but I am very very grateful that you are a survivor and you will have a wonderful life!
> 
> I am positive of it!


What do you think is worse? The shell shock of that first person saying, "I'm 99.9% sure it's cancer" (which I know that high of a number is def. not the norm, but that's what I was told by my surgeon), or the paranoia of knowing the POSSIBILITY beforehand? I'm thinking the shell shock, but then again, that's what I went through too. LOL.

And thanks, that means alot!! :hugs:


----------



## Andros

teri2280 said:


> What do you think is worse? The shell shock of that first person saying, "I'm 99.9% sure it's cancer" (which I know that high of a number is def. not the norm, but that's what I was told by my surgeon), or the paranoia of knowing the POSSIBILITY beforehand? I'm thinking the shell shock, but then again, that's what I went through too. LOL.
> 
> And thanks, that means alot!! :hugs:


Anxiety is there with either scenario but I do think confirmation of our worst fears are worse.

I think you are the bomb and I personally really really appreciate what you are doing on this board to help others.


----------



## DonnaK

Wow! Thanks so much for your post, teri. I really, really do appreciate you sharing your story with me. I will say that my doc said the same as the usual - "The FNA came back inconclusive and I really don't think it is cancer, but if it is......." Then he told me about the RAI.

So, he reviewed my cat scan today and it doesn't go all the way down into my chest so we are only going with himself and a thoracic. He asked if I had a time frame I was looking at and I told him as soon as possible. So, now I just have to wait for the call. His scheduler has to try and schedule a surgery date that both doctors can free their schedule.

When I asked if this could be causing me problems with swallowing he told me it definitely should be. He held up one fist and said if this is your esophogus - this is the thyroid and he took the other hand and completely covered the first one in a circle. He said my thyroid is basically strangling my esophogus. And it is all around my vocal cords too. He also said the cat scan report said the right side looked pretty normal even though it has a small nodule. (1.2cm) I told him to take the whole blasted thing because I don't want to be back in a year hearing the right side started growing. He is also concerned about the parathyroid since this thing is so big. You have no idea how mad I am that the hospital cancelled my first scheduled surgery last year for no good reason and that I had to cancel the second when I ended up in the hospital that week with diverticulitis. It would have been so much simpler then. 

So, I'll be back to let you know when I am scheduled. My days are really full right now also taking care of my MIL - we are back and forth to a wound managment center for an open wound she has had for almost four years. Between that and work and just being plain worn out I don't get online daily like I used to, but I will definitely be back to let you know when I go in and to let you know how it goes.

Thank you all very much for being here. This is really a great group and a wonderful board for people going through this stuff. <3


----------



## DonnaK

This ----> <3 is supposed to be a heart, btw. I didn't know if there was an icon for it here and was in quick reply so couldn't look easily. LOL Maybe I can remember this one right :hugs:

Yay! I got it right.


----------

